# Lost pigeons



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

I turned over two pigeons to a rehabber and they got loose last week. This is in woodbury area of Nassau County, New York. These birds are extremely tame and most likely would go to whomever would feed them. Wild Thing( female graybar) and Fidel Castro(Female checker) both have bright green leg bands with the numbers 2 and 4. I don't know if this is the right place to post this. Would be interested if they are spotted by anybody in the area


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please also post them on 911 Pigeon Alert just to have some more folks aware of them.

I hope they find safe haven.

Terry


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

*Lost Pigeons*

Terry:

I think i posted on pigeonalert911 filled out form, hit send, got no response
Any way to check if it went through?

Pat


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Patty_Duke said:


> Terry:
> 
> I think i posted on pigeonalert911 filled out form, hit send, got no response
> Any way to check if it went through?
> ...


I'll have a look .. give me a day or so .. sorry to be slow, but I'm hammered with incoming birds and way behind on e-mails. I promise I will keep an eye out for them on 911, however. I can usually manage to read posts but just don't always have time to respond on 911.

Terry


----------

